# Mini skids



## maurajbo (May 21, 2007)

My friend has a business doing major yard work including raking leaves, removing trees, chipping wood, laying mulch, digging up dirt, etc. He's really interested in getting a mini skid steer. He is particularly interested in Boxer. He asked me if I knew anything about it. I don't really, but I told him I'd post a message about it and see what people had to say.

Do any of you have a mini skid you're happy with? Any recommendations?


----------



## codyslandscapin (Oct 6, 2007)

I have a bobcat 250 it works great for dirt removal grading snow ripping driveways pick up pallets it is small and compact it has axles that dont mess up grass each wheel moves in the direction at one not skid steer


----------



## codyslandscapin (Oct 6, 2007)

I love bobcat!


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Bobcat is very good, but I have seen the Boxer on the job too and the guy operating it says it's a good rig.


----------



## Earth and Turf (Sep 26, 2006)

I have used the vermeer s600 it is very nice Watch out for the bobcat only bobcat attachments work on them. I think almost everyone else will interchange attachments. A lot of rental yards have dingo's and you can rent the attachments until you can justify buying them.


----------



## john1066 (Dec 26, 2007)

we have 3 vermeer s600s they are good but mostly as a motorized wheel barrow you can't really do much in the way of earth work with them. but they beat a shovel.


----------



## BreyerConstruct (May 22, 2006)

I'm not sure how to post the link, but check out my thread posted in the excavation section. We're got a Boxer 526 on hold right now. It looks like a stunning machine!

~Matt


----------



## jbr-blast (Feb 20, 2008)

i have a bobcat mt52. its great for getting through narrow gates, renovating beds, removing snow on sidewalks. If you don't have space restictions you would get a lot more done with a bigger machine than any type of mini skid.


----------



## cmansmith (Apr 15, 2008)

Bobcat


----------

